
Extended Text Mode on the C64 - ingve
http://imrannazar.com/Extended-Text-Mode-on-the-C64
======
FullyFunctional
Indeed, my biggest retro-wish for my Nascom 2 is that it had used 64x16 rather
than 48x16 (and it would have been zero cost and trivial too). Even better of
course 80x25 but that would take twice the memory.

I vaguely recall using a text editing program for the Commodore 64 that used a
similar trick to get 80x25, but the 8x3 font was too painful to interpret to
use this in practice.

